# FODMAP Food help!



## just_summer (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi,I'm sure that there are a lot of Forums on here about the recipe ideas etc etc, but thought I would post something as I'm new to this site.I have just had to start the FODMAP diet which my dietitian have told me I have had to do. I have to do this for 8 weeks and then reintroduce the foods. After the first week I am starting to feel more normal now and it's a really good feeling after suffering in pain and having days on end off work to try and sort myself out!I am, however finding it sooo hard to go into a supermarket and find the foods which I can and can't have. My boyfriend's mum wants to cook a roast which is great but I love gravy! Trying to find one which doesn't contain wheat, garlic, mushrooms or onions in is a lot harder and I end up coming out without anything as a sauce. I'm looking for exciting new recipes that I can try to make my meals more enjoyable and as I'm going away next weekend, snack foods etc which will be fine to have that I know won't react to me, as I'm nervous to try new things and I'm currently sticking to the really safe foods which at the moment is limiting and becoming boring. Tonight I'm going to try and make carrot crisps so that I have something to snack on when I'm at work. Any further ideas would be great!


----------

